# Dover Shore Establishment. 1911 census



## muzzpuss80 (Nov 23, 2012)

Firstly, hello to everyone. I hope I am not repeating myself, but I thought I had already sent a request but am not sure if I did things correctly being the wrong side of 80 and very liable to think I have done things when I had not.

I am searching for the most elusive man ever, in my family line. It is my grandfather whom I never met or knew. My mother hardly mentioned him. 

1901 census he was listed with the crew of the "Sir Robert Hay" , a W. D. vessel at Gunwharf, Portsmouth. Also, he was listed as being at home in the public census with his wife Ada and small children.
For the 1911 census he is now in 10. Odo Road, Dover, a Master Mariner with the war Department Fleet. My mother was 2 years old then. would there have been a seperate census for that Dover shore base. I am assured that the 1901 census for Gunwharf at Portsmouth and for being at his home in Portsmouth was an error, but it has been very helpful to me. 
My mother did tell us that they went to live on Spike Island, Cork, Ireland. She was still at school because grandfather would take them by boat across the water to Cork unless the water was too rough. she was there till 1929 as she married my Dad in Cobh and she and Dad came back to Hampshire. In later years 1932, he turned up in Woolwich ****nal, 1964 had been to Sheerness. Believed Scotland and Plymouth also. Died 1964 in Plumstead hospital.

Thank you for any help.

Is there any way of finding out (KEW not possible) if there is any way to find out how long he was in Devon before going to Spike Island? Was he there at the ATTENTIVE 2 or 3 shore base?
Thank you


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

muzzpuss80,
A warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia!
I hope someone will be able to assist in your quest, to that end I've moved this thread to the Family History research section of the site.


----------



## muzzpuss80 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to add---Is there anyone who crewed under a Captain by the name of PRESSEY (deceased) during the years of 1930's and 1940's? Or know of him?
He was a Master Mariner who was in the W. D. Fleet.
Known in Portsmouth, Dover, Fleet, Cork in Ireland and Woolwich ****nal .


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Also on behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard muzzpuss80. 

I hope you find the information you are seeking.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Odo road in Dover is still there in the Tower Hamlets area of Dover.

Alec.


----------

